# Navionics SonarCharts.



## JungausHamburg (18. November 2013)

wer von Euch nutzt diese Möglichkeit und kann da was zu sagen.

 Jeder Navionics SonarCharts Nutzer sammelt mit seinem Geber Sonardaten die sich in Verbindung mit den Koordinaten des Gps Systems einem Ort/Gewässer zu ordnen lassen.
 Diese Daten teilt er durch Weitergabe an Navionic  mit anderen SonarCharts Nutzern mit dem Ziel der genaueren Darstellung der für uns Anglern wichtigen Tiefenlinien. 

 Je mehr Tiefenlinien die Karte anzeigt und je enger der Abstand zwischen den Linien ist desto steiler fällt das Gelände ab oder steigt halt an.  
 Und das erkennen solcher Kanten oder Gewässerstrukturen ebnet uns doch schon mal den Weg zum Fisch

 So und nun haut in die Tasten.#6


----------



## bombe220488 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Navionics SonarCharts.*

ich hab die Karte allerdings gehen die SonarCharts bei mir nicht...
Warum auch immer


Hds 7 Touch Gen2


----------



## JungausHamburg (20. November 2013)

*AW: Navionics SonarCharts.*

1.SonaChart wird laut Navionics nur von den Platinum+ und der neuen Navionics+ unterstützt.


----------



## bombe220488 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Navionics SonarCharts.*

Ich hab ne neue navionics +

Falls du das meinst


----------



## JungausHamburg (20. November 2013)

*AW: Navionics SonarCharts.*

Hast du deine Sonarprotokolle im Navionics WebStore hochgeladen?
 Hier werden sie umgewandelt und du kannst dann deine aktualisierten sonarcharts herunterladen....so sagt es das Handbuch


----------



## bombe220488 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Navionics SonarCharts.*

Ich habe mir die aktuellste Version gestern Abend geladen und in mein hds gepackt und rangezoomed in der Hoffnung ich hab mehr Tiefenlinien als sonst.
Ist aber momentan nur ne normale navionics karte mit 10m und 20m Linie

Habe selbst noch nichts hochgeladen.


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Navionics SonarCharts.*

In der Navionics Webapp sieht das ganze ja mal Hammergeil aus.

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob die Sonarcharts-Funktion auch bei der Android-App vorhanden ist?#c

http://www.navionics.com/de/webapp

Unten links beim ranzoomen den Sonarcharts-Button klicken.


----------



## JungausHamburg (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Navionics SonarCharts.*

also meine navionic app hat nur die normalen tiefenlienien
 aber unter dem menüpunkt Einstellungen findest du die community karte haken setzen und schauen wo die maker sich befinden könnte helfen.


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Navionics SonarCharts.*

Ich habe mir die App noch nicht gekauft, darum frage ich ja.


----------

